# ASA - The Good The Bad and The Ugly - OPEN C Class Shooter



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

2. Men's Open C 40 yards, 280 FPS
This class is reserved for *participants who shoot at the novice level in the open equipment *class in their state, or that won less than $300.00 in prize money in their most recent year of ASA Pro/Am competition in any class that competes at 40 yards or less. At any point during the season that a competitor in Open C earns more than $300.00 they are required to compete in their choice of Open B, Hunter, Limited or other higher class for the remainder of the season. No Shooter of the Year will be awarded in this class.


There is no SOY for C and BN because they are designed to be novice classes. As such, when a shooter wins 300 or more they are moved out so that other novice shooters can have a chance. If there was a SOY for these classes no one would be moved until the end of the year. Everyone wants to talk about sandbagging in novice and C under the current system, well have a SOY for those classes and see what happens. 

As far as the second class citizen. I shot BN and Open C in 08. I never once felt as though I was treated poorly by anyone due to the class that I shot. As a matter of fact, I was treated so well by everyone that I met that I decided to continue shooting with ASA. I met folks in that first year that I call friends today. I think the attitudes of a lot of the shooters in these classes are starting to give the classes a bad rep (my opinion). I am not saying all but there are few that I have seen and heard bad mouthing this and that and talking about how things used to be. Really? If you are a novice shooter how do you know how things used to be. I feel that if you are a true novice, you are going to shoot and have fun, but also to learn how the tournaments work and have a chance to learn from more experienced folks by participating in things like the team shoots and being open minded enough to listen to the advice that more experienced people are giving instead of telling them how good you shoot back home and how you have tried the things they are saying and it just doesnt work.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

shot several team shoots. i've only had one team that was so intense they made a poor shooter like me feel unwanted. :wink: in fact, at metropolis i shot with samatha morgan and greg poole. it was one of those days when i couldn't hit a bull in the ass with a bass fiddle. never once felt like they were p.o.ed because of my dragging the team down. face it, eighty bucks to a pro ain't all that much dough to get their panties in a knot about. i've always found the pros to be in the team shoot more for the opportunity to share their love of archery with the rest of us rather than a way to get rich.

btw, those weren't just pros riding to the ranges at london...other folks did too. some of us old geezers were also on the same ranges as open c and the trucks didn't bother us.


----------



## Tallybowman (Dec 2, 2008)

Shot Bow Novice first year shooting ASA and moved on to Senior Open next year. Never have understood how so many bow Novice and Open C shooters shoot 10 to 40 up. Okay, if its your first tournament so be it but after that move up to a class that is more respresentative of you skills. Bow Novice and C classess are there as entry level classes designed to introduce shooters to the ASA. After you shoot up (above 400) regardless of whether you win or not move up. I never felt second class at all by the ASA and I am sure that is why so many people choose to stay in Bow Novice and Open C. I do feel there were and still are shooters who should not be in these classes and these are probably the ones who complain the loudest.

As far as team shoots go I have shot the team shoot at almost every tournament I have attended. I have never felt like anyone in our group was treated badly. We all want to win but shooting and having a good time is way more important to most people.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bottomline they offer plenty of classes to please anyone. Understand there was no Novice classes when we started shooting ASA

ASA goes above and beyond to try and find a class for everyone to attend these events and that is alot of ranges. 

Need sponsors if the pros are ever going to get enough payback.
DB


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

yep. I've often wondered why there is not at least one "major" sponsor. I was talking to a pro shooter and the amount of money he used to bring home was significantly more then what is being taken home now. Seems like it would be worth having a PR/marketing guy that would have that as one of his main job descriptions. Maybe they do that already. I'd think that someone -badboy buggies, anyone of the main ATV companies, Chevrolet...etc. would be interested in jumping on. 



Daniel Boone said:


> Bottomline they offer plenty of classes to please anyone. Understand there was no Novice classes when we started shooting ASA
> 
> ASA goes above and beyond to try and find a class for everyone to attend these events and that is alot of ranges.
> 
> ...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Getting wrapped in the confusion of things, are we? There is the ASA website and if you address a Post to Mike he'll answer it. You can bet your life on it....

While I'm at it, it seems all the cry babies are here crying of their pain and not bad word has been noted in the ASA forums. Why is that?

Here, have at it; http://asaforum.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=f87f2d096f139d5cc52541f189514874;


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was there in KY. And yes, it was a bit annoying to have them drive right through the middle of the range and break your concentration. I just let down and let them drive by. Heck , most of the guys in the in the lanes beside of me were like, look, there's Levi. Look at that killer truck he is in. Look , there goes Hopkins, etc, etc,......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

carlosii said:


> shot several team shoots. i've only had one team that was so intense they made a poor shooter like me feel unwanted. :wink: in fact, at metropolis i shot with samatha morgan and greg poole. it was one of those days when i couldn't hit a bull in the ass with a bass fiddle. never once felt like they were p.o.ed because of my dragging the team down. face it, eighty bucks to a pro ain't all that much dough to get their panties in a knot about. i've always found the pros to be in the team shoot more for the opportunity to share their love of archery with the rest of us rather than a way to get rich.
> 
> btw, those weren't just pros riding to the ranges at london...other folks did too. some of us old geezers were also on the same ranges as open c and the trucks didn't bother us.


:wink: That's an interesting combo. "air and water", "black and white", "day and night", "fire and ice", "Porsche and F-150"................"Samantha Morgan and Greg Poole"! It's obvious the ASA folks have a sense of humor!


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

This is my year of shooting ASA and I'm coming off a 12yr lay-off from archery. I shoot Open C, not at the big time national level shoots and the only thing that annoys me about the class is guys that have been shooting Open C for a number of years that stay there because that's the only class they can be competitive in. After this season is over I'll make the move to Open B because I won't consider myself a "novice open shooter". I'll get my tail handed to me in the higher class but hey if you're not pushing yourself to get better and shooting against better shooters then whats the point?


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

shamus275 said:


> This is my year of shooting ASA and I'm coming off a 12yr lay-off from archery. I shoot Open C, not at the big time national level shoots and the only thing that annoys me about the class is guys that have been shooting Open C for a number of years that stay there because that's the only class they can be competitive in. After this season is over I'll make the move to Open B because I won't consider myself a "novice open shooter". I'll get my tail handed to me in the higher class but hey if you're not pushing yourself to get better and shooting against better shooters then whats the point?


Kudos to you for not backing down. Don't sell yourself short though. I won out of BN then made the transition to an Open setup so I shot C. I wasn't able to win out of C that year, as a matter fact I stunk up C pretty bad. The following year moved to A for 1 tournament and realized my judging wasn't ready for that, moved back to B and won out. I learned alot more from some of the B shooters that helped me progress. You may be surprised at how well you do.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

all u got to do is step up stop crying and shoot your bow.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Babyk said:


> The Good - ASA is by far the best show around when it comes the way they run there event and the extra shoots they have like the SIMS and Team Shoot
> 
> The Bad - Seems the payouts dont quite add up to the 70% rumoured to be paid back to the shooters in each class - Just goto there website and look at the pro class payouts - not adding up to 70% when I do my math........maybe am just bad at math
> 
> ...


I am coming up with 70.01% in men's pro, 69.95% in women's pro, 70.02% in senior pro etc,etc,etc. That is the thing with ASA, kinda hard to hide when the payouts are posted on the site.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback on this topic.....
Once again I will state I haven been to a IBO and ASA and IBO shoots seem like the ghettos shoots compaired to ASA
ASA is by fair the better of the two just kinda got a sour taste in my mouth after attendeing KY and IL about shooting in the OPen C class is all. My skills are not at the level where I can move at this time. Heck right now the 40yd maxs is killing me. 
As for the pro/am I didn't say everytime I said I have heard from guys in my groups in Open C that they have been treated that way before. 
I am sorry if I ruffled any feathers here on this topic just new to the game and wanted to get feedback

I will say this that I really enjoy attending the ASA shoots the vendors the people the mckenzie targets it's a great time


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Thanks for the feedback on this topic.....
> Once again I will state I haven been to a IBO and ASA and IBO shoots seem like the ghettos shoots compaired to ASA
> ASA is by fair the better of the two just kinda got a sour taste in my mouth after attendeing KY and IL about shooting in the OPen C class is all. My skills are not at the level where I can move at this time. Heck right now the 40yd maxs is killing me.
> As for the pro/am I didn't say everytime I said I have heard from guys in my groups in Open C that they have been treated that way before.
> ...


I really hate to hear anyone would treat an open c shooter differently on the team shoots. That should be a funtime for everyone win, lose or draw. Open C shooters should use that team shoot to learn from there pro and not be afraid to ask questions. After years and years of shooting I still ask questions from the pros. Picked Tommy Gomez mind a little this year at Illnois on how he judges. One thing he said ever in doubt add a yard.
DB
DB


----------



## mathews1127 (Mar 15, 2011)

I shoot in the open c class and I never once felt put behind or a pain in anybodys but.


----------



## 1monstertriumph (Aug 17, 2010)

i get harrassed by my buddies for shooting c and aka shooting from the womens stake....lol....and i gave danny evans **** all the time in metropolis about not walking out to their range....the only pro i noticed walk to the range in ky was Chris Hacker


----------

